# Fck me, Flex is looking massive!



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Just saw this on my fb and couldn't believe how fcking huge his arm looks!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

madness


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its photoshopped !


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't know what him and phil heath have been doing but their forearms are out of this world!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Milky said:


> Its photoshopped !


Yeah his heads been put on my body!

I do love flex though, think Neil Hill sounds like a decent bloke too


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Milky said:


> Its photoshopped !


Yeah theres no way she's a natural blonde


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

His birds looking fit too!


__
http://instagr.am/p/bkBKD6rMb_/


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Tank!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> His birds looking fit too!
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/bkBKD6rMb_/


Mmmmmm I would


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

and this guy weighs 212 on stage..... madness lol


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Mark2021 said:


> Mmmmmm I would


Me too

It wouldn't even take long :rolleye:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Look at the neck and chin. WOW fatty :lol:


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Don't know what him and phil heath have been doing but their forearms are out of this world!


I know what they've been doing...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The 1st thing that jumps out is his forearms... very impressive the other 1/3 of his bicep looks good too


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

massive insulin use that is..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tom42021 said:


> massive insulin use that is..


So not copious amounts of food, test and HGH ? :lol:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

He's been bulking I see.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> So not copious amounts of food, test and HGH ? :lol:


Food dosen't make you big! Creatine, BCAA'S and Serious Mass mixed with Cyclone make you BIG!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

tom42021 said:


> massive insulin use that is..


And you know this how?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Food dosen't make you big! Creatine, BCAA'S and Serious Mass mixed with Cyclone make you BIG!


Notes taken


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> So not copious amounts of food, test and HGH ? :lol:


no you dont need roids food or hgh if you take insulin


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tom42021 said:


> no you dont need roids food or hgh if you take insulin


Really.

Novorapid here I come!!

100iu a day ok?


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> So not copious amounts of food, test and HGH ? :lol:


I thought that HGH did very little in the form of building muscle so im always confused as to why supposedly so many pros use it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> I thought that HGH did very little in the form of building muscle so im always confused as to why supposedly so many pros use it.


To sleep better


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Really.
> 
> Novorapid here I come!!
> 
> 100iu a day ok?


perfect


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> To sleep better


not sure if srs, surely cant be the only raeson


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Notes taken


you be careful!


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

After seeing this picture I really need to buy some Gaspari products ; )


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> Food dosen't make you big! Creatine, BCAA'S and Serious Mass mixed with Cyclone make you BIG!


How do you spell BCAA?

And could I get a chin like that if I trained enough?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Its photoshopped !


Im hoping that beard is!!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks bigger than Heath


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

M_at said:


> How do you spell BCAA?
> 
> And could I get a chin like that if I trained enough?


You mean what's it stand for or?

Maybe, although that chin is down to genetics I think


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

I think he holds alot of water off season, seen him couple of time at the expo, but still looks good.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Laurence Fishburn is looking huge these days!


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

That is a large man...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mal said:


>


Faaaaaaaaack!!

Lovely road map forearms


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Faaaaaaaaack!!
> 
> Lovely road map forearms


wonder how many years its been since he could wipe his own ****


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> wonder how many years its been since he could wipe his own ****


Probably doesn't poo anymore


----------

